# mice or rats



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

i know this has prob been asked before but cant find a thread

what is best for royals, or is it a case of the snakes prefrance
thanks


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

think rats are better, like locusts are better than crickets...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you send me a pic of Your lemon pastel the other day?
How much was the mojave and spider if you dont mind me asking....?
If you do just say.. ​


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Did you send me a pic of Your lemon pastel the other day?​
> How much was the mojave and spider if you dont mind me asking....?​
> If you do just say..​


no picture sent 
im still waiting for my royals, their coming from bob clark via henry so im paying the prises that are on the list :smile: 
anybody can ask me anything (within reason lol) i dont mind at all


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Royals in your siggy you got them now? or ordered them?#
Ar sorry someone else sent me it.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Royals in your siggy you got them now? or ordered them?#
> Ar sorry someone else sent me it.


it says getting, not got lol (on order)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh yeh ​


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

I would say rats are the best for royals as when they get to adult size they will be able to eat large rats and if they were eatting mice it might take a while to try get it to eat rat, might not may eat straight away but i do no royals can be fussy now and again as use to have one 

Dale


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for replys:smile:

sorry to sound thick but what are mammates :? as i have never heard of them (any pics )


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

multi mammates are type of mouse aint they...


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

well a multi-mammate is a rodent that to what i have heard comes from more of the mouse family but is like a rat as well

they grow to about 2+ the size of a mouse and ment to give big litters but never seem to give me that, the most i have ever had is about 13 but out of my mice i have had 15 so i prefer to be breeding mice than the mammates but still breed them, you could breed mammates for your royal but you cant buy them frozen from shops, well i never can lol thats why better to breed them, i dont think they smell that much and they breed straight after the litter so you wont be ever short on feeding your royal on them lol

here is some pictures of my mammates


































hope that helps 

Dale


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

ah right thanks, ive been woudering this for a few days now lol


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

river said:


> ah right thanks, ive been woudering this for a few days now lol


Your welcome, like they say you learn some thing new every day lol 

Dale:crazy:


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

do you leave them all in together, and take them out as and when, does it matter if there all inter breeding :smile:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Well after about 6 week i take them out and put them in another tank and let them breed again or i sell to make some cash to pay for there food as they eat fruit and veg and bread ect. but when i put them in other tank i put a female to about 4 females then if there is any male left overs they get culled and then fed to snakes

you can interbreed again after again but they will aventally start coming out deformed with odd things on them but the snake will still like them lol

why you thinking in breeding them now

Dale


----------



## herptilyen (Nov 4, 2007)

I would say rats but ball pythons dont get much longer than 6 feet. and there heads are pritty small but i know it is not about there head it is the size of there bellys lol. so a larger one could eat rats.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

im thinkins of breeding something rats or maybe these mammits it depends whats going to be easyist (space, feeding costs) the pet shops near me charge so much for frozen food, it will be a lot cheaper for me to breed my own.:smile:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd say rats are better for Royals than mice as they have more nutrition. Also a large fully grown Royal would need multiple ex-breeder mice, but only 1 large rat for example so its cheaper and easier in the long run to get them onto mice!! Doesn't matter that much though!!: victory:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Well breeding will be better then lol

Well what i have heard from others that mice and rats smell but multi-mammates dont smell that bad but i dont have rats so i couldnt tell you, should have some lab rats coming soon so could tell you then lol

but deppends how big your royals are or size they will get to cos if it going to get big then rats would be the best cos they get bigger than mice and mammates but if there not then mammates would be better

it might be hard to get them though mammates that is or you may have to travel cos pet shops dont sell mammates its only usally private breeders that do have them

Dale


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for all your help : victory:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

your welcome if you want any more help just let me no, on here or pm me cos i am happy to help

Dale


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Multimamates are an african rodent there are called multimamates due to the amount of teats there have on average from my groups on female will have around 18 young my biggest litter so far has been 23.

to be truthfull if you only have 4 royals it would be cheaper for you just to buy 4 rats ffrom the reptile shop as by the time you have set up a breeding group of rats and the feeding it would be cheaper not to breed.

i breed my own food but i have other 50 snakes!

Clare


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have tought it would be cheaper to buyin with 4 snakes as well.
I have 14 and have just started breeding because I can't get the correct sizes for my lot.
I also have a few friends I can supply when I have enough anyway.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Rats are more nutritious so therefore better for your royal/s. If you can get it to eat them :lol2: My one just wont entertain them. Will eat anything from a pinky to a jumbo mouse, but rats must smell different, and she just dont like them :crazy:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats what i do usally is supplie people with frozen aspecilally when people come to buy live mice to do the same for there snakes as they stock up while they breed ect.. plus they cant complain at 50p for a frozen large mouse thats why they usally buy a load cos of the price lol 

Dale


----------

